# New DSLR and PowerShots in May [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16259"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16259">Tweet</a></div>
We’re told to finally expect some significant camera announcements from Canon in May. There will be a couple of PowerShot’s announced, most notably the SX60 IS and its 100x zoom, as well as a DSLR. The assumption on the DSLR is that it will be the follow-up to the EOS 7D.</p>
<p>We should also expect at least 2 new lenses, with one possibly being EF-S.</p>
<p>There will be a bunch of announcements in August as well, as Canon gears up for Photokina 2014 in Cologne, Germany.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 2, 2014)

Who wants to bet that come may 1st, we'll get a CR2 about new cameras in June?

I'm off to shoot the sunrise with my 5 year old camera body, then blow my canon budget on a road bike. Have fun!


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 2, 2014)

so there is a guy who knows something. but he knows not what it is. 

im curious how this rumor biz works.

if someone knows that canon will announce a DSLR he sure knows what DSLR?
if not he is just reporting a rumor HE heard from another source.

is there no source, no real deep throat, who actually has some inside information?
it seems most rumors come from "unknown new source".

it doesn´t have to be a developing engineer. that´s maybe a bit much asked. 
but there are plant workers, package designer, etc. etc. 

even if those people don´t know stuff month in advance, at some point the manufacturer have to start producing material for the camera... and the camera. 

some (not all) stuff is immediately available after announcement.

how is canon able to controll information that much?
with outside companys and assembly-line worker?

camera rumor sites seem to be pretty clueless untill the official announcement.


----------



## zenja27 (Apr 2, 2014)

1D W?


----------



## pwp (Apr 2, 2014)

We'll see...this may be more of the slow 7DII water torture drip-feed of possible announcement scraps we're fed on a monthly basis. 
Guess the 7DII has to happen some time, so why not May? ;D

-pw


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 2, 2014)

At this point I think I'd prefer a 6dmkii with 5 FPS and 19 pt AF. Still not as good as the 5dmkiii but at least something a little more usable


----------



## dufflover (Apr 2, 2014)

Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 2, 2014)

I believe next Slr will be a eos rebel/kiss/xxx series camera to replace the eos 700d. 7d replacement might come at photokina. also any word on when will canon replace ef 50mm macro? that is the oldest lens in canon line-up and needs to be replaced soon.


----------



## garyknrd (Apr 2, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> Who wants to bet that come may 1st, we'll get a CR2 about new cameras in June?
> 
> I'm off to shoot the sunrise with my 5 year old camera body, then blow my canon budget on a road bike. Have fun!



Lol, same here. Have fun.


----------



## candyman (Apr 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> I believe next Slr will be a eos rebel/kiss/xxx series camera to replace the eos 700d. 7d replacement might come at photokina. .................




+1 
More likely photokina for the 7D MKII and a 750D as yearly update in April/May. The real question is, when will the 7D MK II actually be available?


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> I believe next Slr will be a eos rebel/kiss/xxx series camera to replace the eos 700d. 7d replacement might come at photokina. also any word on when will canon replace ef 50mm macro? that is the oldest lens in canon line-up and needs to be replaced soon.


+1. Most rebels are announced around now.


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> I believe next Slr will be a eos rebel/kiss/xxx series camera to replace the eos 700d. 7d replacement might come at photokina. also any word on when will canon replace ef 50mm macro? that is the oldest lens in canon line-up and needs to be replaced soon.



one of the oldest. 
the 135mm f2.8 soft focus is from 1987 (october) if im not wrong.
and it´s still listed.

not that i need a refresh of that lens.... 

the 50mm f2.5 macro is from december 1987.


----------



## zim (Apr 2, 2014)

750D, maybe a significate change to the way the spinny thing spins


----------



## MintChocs (Apr 2, 2014)

Probably a rebel camera with the sensor from the the 70D, they couldn't release another 18mp rebel camera or could they!


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 2, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I believe next Slr will be a eos rebel/kiss/xxx series camera to replace the eos 700d. 7d replacement might come at photokina. also any word on when will canon replace ef 50mm macro? that is the oldest lens in canon line-up and needs to be replaced soon.
> ...



completely forgot about the 135mm soft-focus. although last time I talked with a canon dealer in India, I was told 135 soft focus is not available anymore in stock. probably that lens has been discontinued. even adorama doesnt have that lens listed on their site.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2014)

dufflover said:


> Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)



I'm not sure if there has been, but note that this one is not. It's a CR2 rumor of a new dSLR, and "the assumption is" (presumably CRguy's assumption) that it will be the 7DII. Personally, I agree with the sentiments above that it will be a new Rebel/xxxD body (assuming one is announced at all).


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



if you want it give me a call. it´s available here in germany.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 2, 2014)

One lens, not being an ef-s, it could be fun, if it's a rebel and no L lens then August will be the next time we can bother looking, and even then the availability will be march 2015, delayed until June and then August, with the common man being able to buy it around Christmas. If I held my breath I'd be dead.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2014)

Viggo said:


> If I held my breath I'd be dead.



This forum is turning into Cynic Rumors. I wonder if people are happier over at Nihilist Rumors. 

But seriously, for most people a new camera is a luxury, and we still have global economic problems. Not a good time to introduce an upscale Toyota for mass production.

I'm hoping for the 7D2. My next body will be either a 6D refurb or a 7D2 refurb; and the sooner it hits the shelves, the sooner it hits the refurb store.


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 2, 2014)

April Fools Day was yesterday...


----------



## SwampYankee (Apr 2, 2014)

dufflover said:


> Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)



Hold on there partner......nobody said anything about a release date. This is just the announcement. nobody said anything about release dates......


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2014)

SevenDUser said:


> April Fools Day was yesterday...



But today is not. It may be a fool's post, but it is post Fool's.


----------



## hachu21 (Apr 2, 2014)

zim said:


> 750D, maybe a significate change to the way the spinny thing spins



750D this year? wow! *800D* next year? :


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)
> ...



If you go by the fact that the 7D is old, outdated, and the 70D gives you a better (arguably) camera for a lower price and is killing 7D sales, then the 7D2 would have to be the next update.... but you can't forget that the Rebels are the vast bulk of Canon DSLR sales and that an updated ( even very minor) Rebel will have far more impact on the bottom line than the 7D2 will have...

Despite my almost delusional desire for a 7D2, to me it makes sense that the next camera will be a new Rebel.... after all, the T5i is a year old and overdue for a replacement.....


----------



## dstppy (Apr 2, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)
> ...



For what is expected of the new 7D (essentially, for it to be as much better than the current lineup than the 7D was in it's day), they should seriously consider not announcing until they're ready to bring it to market (meaning only need to populate the supply chain).

I've harped on this before, but one of the best things Apple did was pull out of the product release cycle based on certain conference dates. Why bring a product to market at the market's cycle and not your own design/test/produce cycle? 

This goes, too, for the people saying "how will canon answer the Lego Mindstorm DSLR market?" --- well, while it's healthy to keep an eye on your competitors, isn't it best to chart the path best for you?

All that said, and back to my initial point, for how good the 7D is, and how 'late' it seems to all of us, we're all inferring that it's going to be REALLY good and NO FLAWS since they've had time to work on it . . . anyone who thinks it's not going to be total sticker shock, though, is kidding themselves ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Despite my almost delusional desire for a 7D2, to me it makes sense that the next camera will be a new Rebel.... after all, the T5i is a year old and overdue for a replacement.....



It could be a 70D with higher frame rate, more robust body, pro weather sealing. That would add $500 to the price of the 70D, and it would be purchased by bird/wildlife/sports enthusiasts. It should also hold its higher price tag longer than the 70D.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> I'm off to shoot the sunrise with my 5 year old camera body, then blow my canon budget on a road bike. Have fun!



Buying a good road bike is possibly even more of a challenge than getting a good camera, there are just so many options!!


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 2, 2014)

dstppy said:


> All that said, and back to my initial point, for how good the 7D is, and how 'late' it seems to all of us, we're all inferring that it's going to be REALLY good and NO FLAWS since they've had time to work on it . . . anyone who thinks it's not going to be total sticker shock, though, is kidding themselves ;D



yep and that 18mp sensor is well known. so no suprise. ;D


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 2, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Lightmaster said:
> ...



I dont want it, but a friend of mine was looking for one couple of months back. he bought a used one as new 135 soft focus were not available. In India people are dumping used cameras and lenses at crazy prices just two days back saw an advert for a used 5D mk3, seller was asking for just 95000INR(Divide by 60 for usd). even there is a used 7d with 400 f5.6l for 1,10,000 INR.


----------



## mhlas7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone have any speculation on what the new lens' could be?

Personally I am hoping for the rumored 50mm f/1.8 IS but there have also been some rumors lately of a replacement to the 100mm-400mm


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 2, 2014)

mhlas7 said:


> Anyone have any speculation on what the new lens' could be?
> 
> Personally I am hoping for the rumored 50mm f/1.8 IS but there have also been some rumors lately of a replacement to the 100mm-400mm



The problem is: It could be anything. Here are some of my suggestions:

It might be a more lightweight mark II 800mm lens, taunting all those happy 600mm mark II owners to upgrade
It might be a new 35mm to put some distance between Canon's offering and Sigma's offering
It might be a new TS-E lens for product photography (wasn't something like this announced already?)
It might be a new 20mm wide-angle (for whatever reason I like that focal length, but this one is merely wishful thinking on my part)
It might be another movie-oriented lens

The last one is what I really expect (and don't need or want at all).


----------



## cellomaster27 (Apr 2, 2014)

I really hope that Canon doesn't release another rebel series dslr.. I still see t3i being sold and don't even see the t4i much and even less of the t5i. the price differences are so minimal now too. Just stop. lol Who wouldn't be happy to see a new rebel like every 1.5-2 yrs? Maybe it's just me? anyways, rumors rumors~~


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 2, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> I really hope that Canon doesn't release another rebel series dslr.. I still see t3i being sold and don't even see the t4i much and even less of the t5i. the price differences are so minimal now too. Just stop. lol Who wouldn't be happy to see a new rebel like every 1.5-2 yrs? Maybe it's just me? anyways, rumors rumors~~



Let's just hope it will be a 7D Mark II so that at least this waiting game is finally over and we will have a nice new camera to talk about and not just the frustrated concerns regarding what we have come to expect to be released.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2014)

AmbientLight said:


> Let's just hope it will be a 7D Mark II so that at least this waiting game is finally over and we will have a nice new camera to talk about and not just the frustrated concerns regarding what we have come to expect to be released.



Exactly…instead of frustrated discussion of what we expect, there will be frustrated dicsussion of the reality.


----------



## lycan (Apr 2, 2014)

mhlas7 said:


> Anyone have any speculation on what the new lens' could be?
> 
> Personally I am hoping for the rumored 50mm f/1.8 IS but there have also been some rumors lately of a replacement to the 100mm-400mm



500mm f/5.6 IS replacement to the 400mm f/5.6 ;D


----------



## djkmann (Apr 2, 2014)

T2i/550D - 8 Feb 2010
T3i/600D - 7 Feb 2011
T4i/650D - 8 June 2012
T5i/700D - 21 March 2013
??/?? - __ May 2014

You don't need to be Nate Silver to figure this one out...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 2, 2014)

Reading some tea leaves:


May is not a good time for the 7DII: too close to Photokina, but yet, not quite close enough.
If it is a Rebel/XXXD it will almost certainly have the 70d sensor.
They've milked the T3i for a long time, yet it is still the number one selling DSLR on Amazon. Seems like a dilemma to me.
Canon is disappointed by the SL1 sales. A safe approach might be to make the SL2 the next camera with dual pixel sensor. 
If it is not the 7DII, then I think that increases the odds that the 7DII will have a new sensor.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 2, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> I really hope that Canon doesn't release another rebel series dslr.. I still see t3i being sold and don't even see the t4i much and even less of the t5i. the price differences are so minimal now too. Just stop. lol Who wouldn't be happy to see a new rebel like every 1.5-2 yrs? Maybe it's just me? anyways, rumors rumors~~



The Rebel updates aren’t for us, they’re for people who don’t have dSLRs, or have an old Rebel that’s been sitting in a drawer since 6 months post purchase and think that buying a new camera will rekindle their ‘love for photography’. If they keep bringing in fresh meat then they don’t have to worry about attrition loses of cantankerous enthusiasts that sit on a website discussing Canon product. They pretty much already got us right where they want us.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 2, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to shoot the sunrise with my 5 year old camera body, then blow my canon budget on a road bike. Have fun!
> ...



Are you going to get a *CANON*dale road bike?


----------



## x-vision (Apr 2, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> I really hope that Canon doesn't release another rebel series dslr.. I still see t3i being sold and don't even see the t4i much and even less of the t5i. the price differences are so minimal now too. Just stop. lol



Heh. That's precisely why a new Rebel makes sense.

Canon now has two entry-level Rebels - the new T5 and the SL1. Both are $500 models, basically.
To charge a premium for the higher-end Rebel, Canon needs to better differentiate it from the entry level models.
Hence, it makes the most sense for Canon to update the 700D/T5i next. Probably with the 70D sensor and video features.


----------



## lastcoyote (Apr 2, 2014)

It's going to be the new Canon EOS 8D ;D


----------



## hendrik-sg (Apr 2, 2014)

maybe there will be a software upgrade announcement for the current 7d. Maybe this amazing upgrade will cost 300$ and give us the security, that no 3rd party batteries are used.... as a special goody it may contain a lens correction profile for the 18-55 STM lens

The higly anticipated lens announcement may be an 18-55 ii STM lens, which optically matches the layout of the software upgrade, with a perfectly weather sealed AF swich, printed on the lens in premium white and cant be switched unwanted


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Apr 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dufflover said:
> ...



Unfortunately, I agree. It's a Rebel... New Rebels are released every year around this time...


----------



## tntwit (Apr 2, 2014)

Frankly, I think they need a new Rebel.

The T4i was well received, but that was 2 years ago. The T5i was largely considered a rebadged T4i and was NOT well received because of it.

To most, the T5i is a 2 year old design. Looking at what Nikon has to offer, at least on paper, their entry level cameras look more appealing. I believe they all (at least the current versions of each series) have wifi and (for what it's worth) auto focus in video, which the T3i does not (not sure about the T5).

Since these are the models that sell in the highest volume and they are a gateway product, they need to be kept fresh and competitive.

I think the T6i needs dual pixel and wifi, which will in my opinion, make it class leading. This doesn't seem like a stretch for the next Rebel, but we'll see. I don't think anybody expected the T5i was going to offer so little over the T4i.


----------



## sanj (Apr 2, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)
> ...



"Announcement"??


----------



## bereninga (Apr 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:



> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...



lol omg, this killed me


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 2, 2014)

While not appear mythical 7D Mark II, the cheaper 70D will steal sales from the old 7D. : If it is not announced until Photokina 2014, then we know that will never exist 7D mark ii. :-X


----------



## xps (Apr 2, 2014)

My "cristal ball" told me, that the first realistic announcement will be around the photokina-time.
There were (maybe still are) around 2 prototypes in the wild @ the olympics and there ist still no final conclusion about which body will be final.

And the same person thinks that other brands like nikon will be faster than Canon @ replacing their crop highend slr.
Maybe Sony announces an fast SLR in 2014 too.

Maybe he read his tealeaves right.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D

Is that the one with 40 MP (miles per hour)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 2, 2014)

dufflover said:


> Has there ever been a 7DII release-date related rumour at the CR2 level? (but as they say, sooner or later, it'll eventually be true lol)



Actually there was a CR3 from Canon themselves about the 7D2 release date.... but it has proved to be semi-wrong. (they said no 7D2 for late 2012 or early 2013, but yes for a 7D2 eventually with late 2013 expected)


----------



## hoodlum (Apr 3, 2014)

The 7D2ii must be coming now. The stars are aligning.

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/04/02/breaking-nikon-d9300-dslr-camera-on-the-horizon.aspx/


----------



## KT (Apr 3, 2014)

hoodlum said:
 

> The 7D2ii must be coming now. The stars are aligning.
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/04/02/breaking-nikon-d9300-dslr-camera-on-the-horizon.aspx/


 Isn't it amazing how they coordinate so well with each other, the 1Dx and D4, 5D III and D800 and now 7DII and D9300, all coming within weeks of each other


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 3, 2014)

KT said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D2ii must be coming now. The stars are aligning.
> ...


Will Canon and Nikon only pretend to compete, but actually make agreements to launch their equivalent models at the same time? ??? They act together to maintain the duopoly, as two teams take turns so that only they win the championship every year? : Conspiracy theory.


----------



## x-vision (Apr 3, 2014)

hoodlum said:


> The 7D2ii must be coming now. The stars are aligning.
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/04/02/breaking-nikon-d9300-dslr-camera-on-the-horizon.aspx/



That's very interesting.


----------



## roby17269 (Apr 3, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> KT said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...



Jokes apart, there is much truth, imho, that until Nikon releases their D300s successor (whatever the number) or until Canon gets a solid lead that Nikon are about to do it, there's little incentive for Canon to release a 7D (whatever the name) successor. A Sony A77 successor might be a good reason but, given Sony's numbers in this segment, I'm not so sure it'd be enough.

I agree with many here that a new Rebel is more likely. I'd love to be surprised of course 

I would certainly hope that Canon would release a new sensor within the 7D mkII


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 3, 2014)

roby17269 said:


> I would certainly hope that Canon would release a new sensor within the 7D mkII



Given the (albeit limited) history of the 7D line I think that is quite likely the delay for the 7DII. Canon have now manoeuvred the xxD line into a position to allow for a higher end aps-c model that will be twice as expensive as the xxD yet sit just under the cheapest of the FF models. So the delay indicates to me that we are waiting for the new sensor to go with it. 

I wouldn't read too much into the replacement of the 300D. Nikon were never able to meet the 7D head on for what ever reason(s). However their continuation with the model has certainly given Canon more sea room for developing the 7DII - and the 7DII is definitely coming because otherwise Canon would not have given the recent models of the xxD line castrated EOS controls.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 3, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Will Canon and Nikon only pretend to compete, but actually make agreements to launch their equivalent models at the same time? ??? They act together to maintain the duopoly, as two teams take turns so that only they win the championship every year? : Conspiracy theory.


You know what? Living in the US and dealing with both phone/internet/tv/cell carriers . . . I'm surprisingly okay if that's the case. So long as there's no price-fixing involved, go for it ;D

I'm getting tired of the 'free market' in the US that has equated for so long to the customer being shafted.


----------



## roby17269 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I wouldn't read too much into the replacement of the 300D. Nikon were never able to meet the 7D head on for what ever reason(s). However their continuation with the model has certainly given Canon more sea room for developing the 7DII - and the 7DII is definitely coming because otherwise Canon would not have given the recent models of the xxD line castrated EOS controls.



Canon is sensitive to what Nikon does. Otherwise we wouldn't have such things as 1D AF in the 5D series...

You also write "the 7DII is definitely coming"... I will believe it when it will be officially announced by Canon. I do hope it will come but so far I don't think that there's any solid evidence that this is the case


----------



## J.R. (Apr 7, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Don't trust these deals. Most of the are scams through and through with sellers located offshore. Personally. I buy used stuff only if I can personally meet the seller, inspect the gear & documents, pay cash and walk out with the gear.


----------



## Lee Jay (May 29, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told to finally expect some significant camera announcements from Canon in May. There will be a couple of PowerShot’s announced, most notably the SX60 IS and its 100x zoom, as well as a DSLR. The assumption on the DSLR is that it will be the follow-up to the EOS 7D.</p>



So, today or tomorrow, right?


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told to finally expect some significant camera announcements from Canon in May. There will be a couple of PowerShot’s announced, most notably the SX60 IS and its 100x zoom, as well as a DSLR. The assumption on the DSLR is that it will be the follow-up to the EOS 7D.</p>
> ...


I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow morning.... do you think the 7D2 will be ready in time?


----------



## candyman (May 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...




If you go to Brasil, sure it's there


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



So no world cup photographers who went to Labrador, Canada, instead of Brasil???? Darn! Perhaps I can take a slight detour.....


----------



## Lightmaster (May 29, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> Who wants to bet that come may 1st, we'll get a CR2 about new cameras in June?



hey there was a white something..... :

honestly rumor sites know sh*t.
look at the 16-35mm f4 announcement.

reporting patents is not a big deal.
then writing"you first read it here"... well.

there is a studio camera tested in NY... but not a single bit of info?
only that it has better image quality... wow.


----------



## unfocused (May 29, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> honestly rumor sites know sh*t.



I don't know about that. Photo Rumors/Nikon Rumors Guy seems to do a pretty good job. In fact, he often scoops this site on Canon announcements. This site has morphed from a Rumors site with a Forum to a Forum site with some Rumors.


----------



## 9VIII (May 29, 2014)

I hate to point out the obvious, but Canon did announce the White SL1 this month. So, the SLR part is fulfilled.

"7D2", sheesh, OP is desperate.

Hopefully since Photokina was mentioned in the same post we won't be getting constant references to an early announcement of the 7D2 anymore.


----------



## Lee Jay (May 29, 2014)

9VIII said:


> I hate to point out the obvious, but Canon did announce the White SL1 this month. So, the SLR part is fulfilled.



I'm actually interested in an SX60 to use as a camcorder for airshows this summer. I'd be happy with the SX50 except I'm hoping for better optics in the EVF and for 60fps video.


----------



## dstppy (May 30, 2014)

New 5D and 7D should be out today.

I just bought a 5Dmk3.

You're welcome


----------



## CANONisOK (May 30, 2014)

dstppy said:


> New 5D and 7D should be out today.
> 
> I just bought a 5Dmk3.
> 
> You're welcome


All sarcasm aside, you will not regret it one bit. A fantastic all-purpose camera. And presumably you're getting it while the price is much lower than it has been since launch.


----------



## dstppy (May 30, 2014)

CANONisOK said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > New 5D and 7D should be out today.
> ...


No, I do like it. Finally can use my Tamron 24-70 MFAd in both directions.

Have a 5Dmk2, 7D and a 60D, so it wasn't so much of an upgrade as a consolidation.


----------

